# Interested in replacement tail light seals???



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't post much on here but some of you may know that I have a business making parts for Corrados for over 6 years. I also have had a TT for over 5 years and like many TT's the tail light seals began to fall apart a few years ago. Searching online for replacements I found out they only come with new tail lights costing over $200each at best or if you are lucky enough to find a set of used tail lights with the seals intact. 

A few months ago I decided to look into having replacement rubber trim seals manufactured and now we are ready to start the tooling. Its not a cheap process to get started so I am here to see what kind of interest there is for replacement tail light seals. We are looking at offering a special price to get this into production of $50 for a set (right/left).


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I'm in for 3 sets minimum.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here for headlight lenses. :thumbup:


----------



## PolarTT (Jan 17, 2014)

Definitely in for headlight lenses - you would be a god for this service


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Need some seals please I'll take 4 sets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Interested in headlight lenses. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## PolarTT (Jan 17, 2014)

In for one set please!


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

20v master said:


> I'm in for 3 sets minimum.


Ditto.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Count me in for 10 sets.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll take a set :beer::beer:


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, please count me in.


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm in for a set as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather #90 (Sep 26, 2010)

I would take 2!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

These should be available by the middle or end of next month!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

dogger said:


> These should be available by the middle or end of next month!


:thumbup:


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

dogger said:


> These should be available by the middle or end of next month!


Hell yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

dogger said:


> These should be available by the middle or end of next month!


Hell yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

dogger said:


> These should be available by the middle or end of next month!


Any news on lenses??


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

dogger said:


> These should be available by the middle or end of next month!


On spoonfeds site?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Ki'll take a couple of them. Where will they be available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

They are available to preorder on our website now with a special discounted price of $39 a set. Its vital that we presell 50 sets to help offset the high costs of getting these into production. First class shipping within the US is $3.50 and outside of the US $10. Use discount code SEALS at checkout for the discounted price. 

https://www.spoonfedtuning.com/collections/audi-tt-mk1/products/tt-replacement-tail-light-seals

Our website only accepts major credit cards but not PayPal. If PayPal is preferred payment including shipping can be sent to [email protected]

Any questions please feel free to email me. :beer:


Sorry I edited out the headlight lens part of the original post because right now we have to get the seals into production first and recoup all of the costs involved before starting the lenses. If this goes well we will definitely get that going next.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Any tips or tricks on removing the multiple round clips that hold these on? The bosses that they slide over like to break off on removal.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

20v master said:


> Any tips or tricks on removing the multiple round clips that hold these on? The bosses that they slide over like to break off on removal.



I used a metal pick and small needle nose pliers to remove them. I'm going to see if I can include new ones with the seals since they tend to get bent up removing them.


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

What is an estimate of how many hours time to install these?
I'm interested to buy a set but I'm afraid I will end up breaking stuff. Is it easy enough to remove the tail lights?


----------



## Austin316 (Mar 3, 2016)

tt92103 said:


> What is an estimate of how many hours time to install these?
> I'm interested to buy a set but I'm afraid I will end up breaking stuff. Is it easy enough to remove the tail lights?


I cant speak for ease of seal replacement but the tail lights are held in by 2 simple twist off bolts under flaps in cargo area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

tt92103 said:


> What is an estimate of how many hours time to install these?
> I'm interested to buy a set but I'm afraid I will end up breaking stuff. Is it easy enough to remove the tail lights?



Its really easy to remove the tail lights. Probably one of the easiest things to do on these cars. Notice the seals in the video are cracked. You can also see how the seals are fitted to the lights in this video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eJWOk43os4 


This picture shows how the seals fit to the tail light and the metal clips that hold them in place. I'm trying to source the clips new to include with the seals if I can find them. 







[/URL]s-l1600-1 by james Caro, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

dogger said:


> Its really easy to remove the tail lights. Probably one of the easiest things to do on these cars. Notice the seals in the video are cracked. You can also see how the seals are fitted to the lights in this video.


OK thanks... I will order a set.


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

Have the light seals been shipped out yet?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

No we just finished the CAD model last week and started making the tooling. Hopefully they will ship by the end of the month. 

Screen Shot 2017-02-09 at 11.56.59 PM by james Caro, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2017-02-10 at 12.00.19 AM by james Caro, on Flickr


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great James :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

TheDeckMan said:


> Looks great James :thumbup:


Thanks Noah!

Just wanted to update. The tooling will be completed this coming week and production will finally begin! As soon as I get a shipping date from the supplier I'll post up here.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Amazing how long this has taken. Sorry for all of the delays but unfortunately my supplier lags. Good news is the first production samples came last week and I got them installed for pics! Production has finally started and the parts will be here in 7-10 days! 

Pics! :beer:
IMG_3172 by james Caro, on Flickr

IMG_3178 by james Caro, on Flickr

IMG_3181 by james Caro, on Flickr


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Parts are here and available to order! All pre-orders shipped out last week! :beer:


----------

